# Popping Predictions



## big morchella

Let's get this party started! This spring has been progressing slowly but surely and it appears to be shaping up to be a pretty good morel season! Put your general location down and a prediction as to when you think the morels will start to pop. I'm in the north metro and I think that small grays will be popping by next Wednesday 5/15. What about you?


----------



## stuntman steve

Walked around a bit late last week. It doesn't seem very shroomy yet, I think the 15th may be a day or two early but I will be out looking anyway. I'm in extreme south central MN


----------



## candy cap

I'll be back for a visit on Tues 5/14 and have only Wed. 5/15 to get into the woods, so here's hoping you're correct about 5/15! I'm gonna hit one of my old early spots and predict I'll pick a few.


----------



## big morchella

I agree that it will be a bit early which is why I think that there could be some small grays but that's about it. I would say that 5/20 would be a good date to start pickin. That upper 80 degree weather on Tuesday will accelerate things a bit along with some rain. Good luck Candy Cap! Hope you can fill your bags!


----------



## goodmorels

I'm in south east Mn, and I'll say it'll be around the 18th


----------



## shroomtrooper

I walked a lot through the woods taking soil temps for awhile now. I think this year is going to be hard to predict if its a good or great year. I think the morels will start popping around the 20th in the Metro area. We need more rain also.


----------



## tickcollector

They are here. Maybe not there yet, but they are sure here


----------



## candy cap

TickCollector: Where is here??


----------



## tickcollector

I will not say where in the state, but start with the areas that look like they have more ground cover. That means the ground is warmer and sunlight has been hitting that area hardest. Think Southerly exposure and remember that water flows down. Areas that seem parched may be too high on the hills, and the lower portion of the hill may catch some more of the ground water as it trickles through. High clearings that lost the snow first are a good side bet from the very southerly facing hillsides. Have fun everyone! PS. my avatar guy does not represent me at all. I'm not a grouchy diamond. Can those be changed?


----------



## growfindexplore

We know there are morels out, but they are micro-sized and not worth everyone shooting into the woods to go get. Give it a week. Bigger than micro? Post pictures. Iowa just barely got going. There are also plenty of posters that like to submit misinformation to help themselves.


----------



## fungi ranger

Agreed.


----------



## tickcollector

How do I post pictures?


----------



## jack

TICKCOLLECTOR on the home page under FAQ . How to post pictures & video.


----------



## tickcollector

Thanks Jack! Now I have to figure out how to get the pics from my phone to my computer. The picture I have was taken at 3:35 on Sunday. I know that nobody is going to believe me because I don't have a newspaper or anything in the pic, but you can tell they are fresh and not micro. I don't need to fluff anything, I have nothing to prove.


----------



## mustard

TickCollector, why would you declare "they are sure here," without giving a rough location, even county?

The purpose of this site is to help the mushroom hunting community track their progress. Lots of us travel extensively throughout the season. It is no fun for the average person to read bragging posts with no generally location.

By the way, there are still small greys popping in central Iowa. It is going to be a while up there. Be patient and don't step on them.


----------



## cowgirlcaddy

What county are you in TickCollector? I'd sure like to see your pic! :wink:


----------



## growfindexplore

Tick, you should be able to connect your phone via your charging cable to your computer as a hard drive. You could also try mailing yourself the picture (this is what I usually do).


----------



## tickcollector

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;MayMorel

Fillmore County. Let me know if this works?? I thought the tone of me original message was more excitement and fun poking. Just to get peole even more crazy about the season. I apologize for the ruffled feathers. I travel extensively during this time too, and I wouldn't base my gas money on a post from the internet. You have to get into an area and assess yourself, then decide to head north or south, or up the hill or down. Anyone who travels specifically for mushrooms should know where to look and when, especially if they are following the season. For the newcomers to hunting, good luck, full swing in a matter of a week. Early poppers are started in just the right spots. I've checked lots of my "normal" early spots and nothing major. Just the lucky 6 mushrooms that I picked that were over 2". I don't pick anything under 2" and spead around anything gone past prime (or just let them stay to rot naturally). Pick on.


----------



## tickcollector

So since I was prodded into giving a county. I'll see you all in Fillmore county this weekend.


----------



## growfindexplore

Your picture is set to private.


----------



## tickcollector

MayMorels

How about this one? It looks like I have permissions set so everyone can view my photos. I just created the account today to add this pic so I'm just learning the Flickr world.


----------



## growfindexplore

Yup, that worked.


----------



## ridgerunner

Tell me they 're not coming up in Dakota County!


----------



## ridgerunner

Lets try this again...


----------



## shroomster

I've been looking around Dakota nothin yet


----------



## mushroom mike

Checked my spots in Champlin today,found a few ramps just coming up.Thinking next Wed. After the rains there will be some morels.


----------



## morel ninja

Found 3 yellows in Southeast Minnesota two days ago none since :-?


----------



## cowgirlcaddy

I just moved from Fillmore County a year &amp; 1/2 ago- so I know of a few good places down in that area too. I am heading to Forestville riding (horse) on Saturday, so I might have to take a peek there, too! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ceadmille

Talked to my younger brother last night and he found his first morels of the year yesterday afternoon. That would be in Dane cty Wi, just southwest of Madison. Plenty of ramps up in Northern Anoka cty where I live. I have no doubt there are a few early poppers in the woods but I will be waiting for the weekend.Good luck everybody!


----------



## tickcollector

Today on my lunch breakToday2

I know where I'll be in a few days! I'll check back Sunday night, since I'll be at the cabin this weekend. I may try to do a time lapse on that super freshy. Not really a time lapse, but take a pic every couple days or so. Need more water. All I found today were on moss, which + moisture!


----------



## tickcollector

There are actually two links on the last post. "Today on my lunch break" and "Today2". Let me know if they work. what little cuties ay!!?


----------



## tickcollector

FYI, those are not from Fillmore county. I am not saying where these are...SORRY.


----------



## mnmorelseeker

oh please, please, please TC, give us the coordinates of your locations???? come on, for real? not saying where these are? do you have paparazzi following you or what? nobody thinks your that special


----------



## tickcollector

WOW, what a jerky thing to say. I don't think I'll be on here any more MNMorelseeker. In a recent post I was asked to give a location and was poked a bit to say where. I did, and was pleased to help the folks that base their travels on these kind of tracking sites. I did not want to give this particular location because it's my choice, not to be uncordial. No need to get rude like that. Good luck to everyone this season! If I do a time lapse on that baby shroom I'll try posting, otherwise may the lymiest tick find your hardest spot to scratch MNMorelseeker. Don't take things written in text to be the way you interpret them, because they may not be (likely aren't based on your response). I don't think I'm special and don't expect others to either. Once again good luck everyone, and have fun.


----------



## growfindexplore

Don't leave because the annual trolls are starting to come out of the woodwork. This is what I was talking about when I mentioned people posting misinformation and such to hurt others efforts / help themselves. This new board was somehow supposed to prevent the trolling / spamming (mesh bags, we buy mushrooms but never respond to emails, etc), but to the surprise of no one, will stop absolutely nothing.


----------



## brooke

Agreed. Just ignore the trolls, or anyone who tries to pick a fight. 

While we're on the topic of board etiquette, I just want to remind people to never, never, never post a specific location (spot, park, etc.) where someone can find morels. This board is watched by hundreds of hunters, including commercial hunters from other states. I posted a blog about our experience transplanting ramps last year and it got over 600 hits within a few days. Once you give away your spot, it's done for. 

Be careful when posting pics, too - make sure they aren't geotagged. People will use that data to find your spots. If you have an iPhone, an easy way to turn off geotagging is to put your phone in Airplane Mode when you take the photo of a morel. Airplane Mode disables the GPS chip, so the photo can't be geotagged.


----------



## schrooming nana

Dido, GFE and Brooke, if ya look around he's on other states boards, trolling...

On the bright side I did find some real nice fresh dryad's saddles and seen three babies greys a little bit south of the metro.
With this rain, let em grow, let em grow, let them grow, it is almost time and I can't wait.


----------



## judy j

Four of us went to very western WI from SE MN. I didn't find any but my husband found about one pd and our friends found about 2 pds. In the pouring rain no less! Going back out tomorrow.


----------



## mnmorelseeker

nobody was asking for specific gps coordinates is all I'm saying. You made it sound like the COUNTY you are in is a complete secret, no big deal.

found a pound today in Houston Cty. please don't tell anyone they're out in houston county


----------



## mnmorelseeker

for the record Nana, not trolling on any other state forums. have asked a couple questions on the IA seeking assistance, nothing more. Oh, and did make a comment on someone using plastic shopping bags in the woods. Do you like using plastic bags???? icky


----------



## mnmorelseeker

TC- my apologies for misinterpreting your text.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hope TickCollector accepts apology, I didnt think Morelseeker meant any harm, but everyone knows you should never reveal your spots or ask, just saying.I canceled my vacation twice this month because the fungi are still sleeping, now I have this next week off and its still going to be too early at the start of the week. But this rain is going to get them going everyone, get your bug spray ready.


----------



## fungenius

Went out this morning after the rain last night and found 4 tiny greys in south central MN. So small we decided to stop for fear of stepping on them.


----------



## schrooming nana

MNMorelseeker sorry my bad, and never learned to use plastic, always mesh bags or basket depending on what I'm hunting. 
Rain and sun great combo, let em grow, let em grow, and grow some more....


----------



## morel ninja

Found 14 Yellows in Southeast Minnesota near Hokah!


----------



## buckthornman

Way to go ninja!!!!


----------



## odguy

Found a bunch of Verpa's tonight up North. Somewhere in Hubbard county.... We were so excited at first we thought they were morel's! Well the book does say they are the first to show up.


----------



## destroying angel

I found 53 in SE MN today. Just cooked some of them up. Yummy! Most of them were about 2-5 inches but I was afraid if I left them they would get picked. There were several ppl out looking and I wanted them all for me.  left several of those super little ones. I'll be back for those


----------



## jimmy

I found about 30 small grays in the twin cities area today. All under elms and a few were starting to dry out on top. I am thinking we'll have yellows by next weekend.


----------



## shuwe25

Found a cool whip bowl of medium sized morels in the Wadena area. Should really be coming later this week...


----------



## mushroom mike

Found a bunch of small greys today in the north metro,going back to check their progress in a couple days.


----------



## cibarius

Can someone 'splain to me how to make a personal contact from this forum for buying morels? I am new to the forum and on the highway for SE Minnesota tomorrow. I want to buy to fill my drier.


----------

